# Plow drivers and skid steer operator Minneapolis



## Ranger620 (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking for a couple of plow truck drivers and a skid steer operator. We are located in the west metro of minneapolis. Must pass drug test, a health card a plus but not necessary. Pay will depend on qualification. Must be available 24/7 when it snows. please call Joe at 612-685-3566


----------

